
China fires back at US with tariff hike on goods worth $60 bn - Gys
https://news.yahoo.com/china-fires-back-us-tariff-hike-goods-worth-140446979.html
======
Gys
I think China realized their horizon is much longer then the term of office of
Trump. They could even argue that for the short term (election is in 1.5 year
?) a trade war, resulting a worldwide economy slowdown, might hurt Trump
personally more then China. A next president might be in office sooner (no re-
election of Trump) and be easier to negotiate with.

